# Monark Rocket



## marching_out (May 31, 2018)

Started this last weekend by tearing down and power washing. I'm going the WD40 and 0000 steel wool route. I'm going to finish with Johnson's Wax and re-assemble. Unfortunately, the rims are shot and I'm going to have to come up with a plan B. I do have a set of S2's that I can throw on.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 2, 2018)

That's going to clean up perfectly.


----------



## marching_out (Jun 12, 2018)

Made some progress over the weekend. The remaining paint really popped after the WD-40 and the Johnson's wax.


----------



## marching_out (Jun 20, 2018)

On vacation this week. Made some good progress over the last few days.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 20, 2018)

Coming out nice!


----------



## marching_out (Jun 26, 2018)

Finished up this past weekend. Rides great. Not thrilled with the color of the seat and may replace it with something black. Had to use rims, chain, and pedals off a Schwinn built American Flyer that was a future project. The original parts were roached. Learned a couple of things on this build. First, I love the Wald pedals that disassemble. Made cleaning a breeze. Second, I like the construction of the New Departure hub over the Bendix. This was the first one I've rebuilt. The bearing race design is much better IMO. Third, don't know if I would go the steel wool/WD40 route again. On good, solid paint you can see slight scratching from the steel wool. On heavy rust though it worked great. Overall a great build.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 26, 2018)

Beautiful


----------

